
Digg Dialog - impostervt
http://digg.com/2015/dialog-launch-blog-post
======
pearjuice
Didn't they already try this with Digg Dialogg (note the double g), somewhere
in 2008? I remember it being some sort of AMA with celebrities in which the
highest voted questions got actually asked to the celebrity by the
interviewer.

